# ECG 2016 - Northern Virginia



## WildBoar

Time to start thinking about the 2016 ECG! Sundays always seem best, and May worked well last year (not too terribly humid yet). So it would be good to hear which Sunday in May would work best for potential attendees. May 1, 15 or 22 are the potential dates.Last year Bill13 was kind enough to host at his house in Arlington, Virginia. I live 15-20 minutes away in Alexandria. Bills house has a better yard for this, and my house has a better interior space should weather be an issue. So at this point it could happen at either of our houses.Please chime in so we can schedule for the day when the most pros have a chance of attending.


----------



## toddnmd

So far, 100% preference for May 15th! My preferred date! I might even already be in NoVa that day.

(Oh, guess I'm the only one who's voted so far . . .)


----------



## adig

Arlington is awesome! Definitely like the timing of a May date. Hopefully I can make it work.


----------



## panda

nova food & wine festival, knife geek edition! i hadn't moved to that area yet when it happened last year and already moved away. too bad, would have been fun.


----------



## larrybard

I am highly likely to attend whichever weekend you schedule it on. (Although there's a track event at Pocono the weekend of the 15th, I don't particularly like to drive there, so would probably pass up Pocono regardless.)

Looking forward to ECG 2016!!


----------



## skiajl6297

Def planning to make it! A heck of a lot of awesome gear will be on display.


----------



## strumke

Hopefully I can make it out this year. As of now, any date works for me.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Myself as well


----------



## Dardeau

I might be up that way next year, keep it in northern virginia


----------



## WildBoar

2016 ECG is now officially set for Sunday, May 15. Arlington and/ or Alexandria in northern Virginia, just across the stinky Potomac from DC.

Thinking it would be nice to organize a dinner on Saturday at Green Pig Bistro, near ChucktheButcher's memorial knife cabinet display. Could make a quick trek over on Sunday as well.

For you westerners, book your flight soon


----------



## apicius9

I gotta look how that works out with the semester and my teaching schedule, but it should be ok and I will put it on my calendar. What is that, 2-3h from Philly?

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar

Yep, figure 2-1/2 hours or so. I made a day trip to Mano's for an ECG a couple years ago.


----------



## 420layersofdank

Ill be there!!


----------



## strumke

Calendar is marked. I'm going to be hopeful and say that I'll brew an IPA for the event.


----------



## tward369

I apologize- I haven't a member of this forum long enough. What is an ECG?


----------



## WildBoar

East Coast Gathering. Search the forum for the thread on the 2015 ECG and you can see what it is like. Someone hosts at their house for the day, and KKFers swoop in with hundreds of knives to show/ compare, and to eat/ drink and meet each other in person.

Not to be confused with the gatherings in the Minneapolis area -- which are 2-day long binge-drinking fests  Although give us time, we'll get there some day!


----------



## CrisAnderson27

WildBoar said:


> Not to be confused with the gatherings in the Minneapolis area -- which are 2-day long binge-drinking fests  Although give us time, we'll get there some day!



Hmm!!...Tell me more of these 'Minneapolis' gatherings...?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

CrisAnderson27 said:


> Hmm!!...Tell me more of these 'Minneapolis' gatherings...?





Cris, I heard it was so good, nobody could remember it.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Well! I'm planning on moving east (WAY east...like, NC/VA) next year. I'll have to make sure I'm in attendance at the next one, lol.


----------



## alterwisser

CrisAnderson27 said:


> Well! I'm planning on moving east (WAY east...like, NC/VA) next year. I'll have to make sure I'm in attendance at the next one, lol.



Cris, I hate to burst your bubble, but you're moving South, not East LOL...


----------



## CrisAnderson27

alterwisser said:


> Cris, I hate to burst your bubble, but you're moving South, not East LOL...



If I'm moving from Arizona to say, Virginia...I believe that would be mostly east, and even a little north, yes lol?


----------



## alterwisser

CrisAnderson27 said:


> If I'm moving from Arizona to say, Virginia...I believe that would be mostly east, and even a little north, yes lol?



Yeah, no! Traditional geographical wisdom doesn't apply here. You're moving south LOL...

You should move east though. Preferably NJ. The weather sucks, the people are mostly ******** (the closer you get to NYC the worse), the potholes can swallow baby elephants and its effin expensive. But hey, it'd be easy to visit your workshop, sooooo ... Think about it, will ya? [emoji12][emoji23][emoji12]


----------



## CrisAnderson27

alterwisser said:


> Yeah, no! Traditional geographical wisdom doesn't apply here. You're moving south LOL...
> 
> You should move east though. Preferably NJ. The weather sucks, the people are mostly ******** (the closer you get to NYC the worse), the potholes can swallow baby elephants and its effin expensive. But hey, it'd be easy to visit your workshop, sooooo ... Think about it, will ya? [emoji12][emoji23][emoji12]



Lol! You can bet I'll be a regular in NJ, no matter where on the east coast I end up. Cheaper to drive a truck to Aldo's to buy steel, than to have the stuff shipped, lol.

But, I'll think about it !


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

Dang! Wish I could be there. Will be in ATL in the beginning of June at Blade show. What are folks' feelings on next year's ECG following Blade? 

On another note I will be in Wolcott, CT the week following Blade, June 13th-18th, if there are any north easterners are interested in meeting up.


----------



## BloodrootLS

David, Katy and I are planning on coming and are really looking forward to it!

~Luke


----------



## alterwisser

CrisAnderson27 said:


> Lol! You can bet I'll be a regular in NJ, no matter where on the east coast I end up. Cheaper to drive a truck to Aldo's to buy steel, than to have the stuff shipped, lol.
> 
> But, I'll think about it !



Ha, when you do, let me know ... my office is 5 minutes from Aldo's!


----------



## WildBoar

BloodrootLS said:


> David, Katy and I are planning on coming and are really looking forward to it!
> 
> ~Luke


Wow, that is fantastic news!


----------



## Bill13

WildBoar said:


> Wow, that is fantastic news!



lus1: Last year it was great to have Butch, adding Cris and Luke will make it that much more fun.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Bill13 said:


> lus1: Last year it was great to have Butch, adding Cris and Luke will make it that much more fun.



I think Marko may make it this year too, and Randy has said he might be able to go also lol .


----------



## Adirondack

BloodrootLS said:


> David, Katy and I are planning on coming and are really looking forward to it!
> 
> ~Luke



Even more incentive to make it and bring my BB blade, which I would have done anyway. Luke, I'll be able to get a tune-up on it since it comes with lifetime sharpening, right? :lol2:


----------



## alterwisser

CrisAnderson27 said:


> I think Marko may make it this year too, and Randy has said he might be able to go also lol .



Dammit... I might have to try and make it.

Maybe I can hitch a ride with Marko [emoji12][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## WildBoar

alterwisser said:


> Dammit... I might have to try and make it.
> 
> Maybe I can hitch a ride with Marko [emoji12][emoji106]&#62459;


:rofl2: Totally agree with joining up with another KKFer for a ride, but Marko's got a history of having trouble making it to ECGs. Maybe this will light a fire under his tucas, as it's great when he makes it.


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> :rofl2: Totally agree with joining up with another KKFer for a ride, but Marko's got a history of having trouble making it to ECGs. Maybe this will light a fire under his tucas, as it's great when he makes it.



Maybe I should be the one driving then...


----------



## Bill13

Just make sure you also have room for the grinder we hope he is bringing.


----------



## WildBoar

alterwisser said:


> Maybe I should be the one driving then...


No matter what, definitely try to make it. It's a great chance to meet a bunch of forum members and see knives from just about every Japanese and American maker. And to eat and drink well, too.


----------



## alterwisser

Bill13 said:


> Just make sure you also have room for the grinder we hope he is bringing.



You think my Lamborghini isn't the right vehicle for the trip then? [emoji23]


----------



## strumke

alterwisser said:


> You think my Lamborghini isn't the right vehicle for the trip then? [emoji23]



Just throw it on the roof rack.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

If it's the stainless one, it'll probably weigh MORE than your Lamborghini, lol.


----------



## alterwisser

CrisAnderson27 said:


> If it's the stainless one, it'll probably weigh MORE than your Lamborghini, lol.



Well, if I had a Lamborghini you'd know, because I'd also have between 97 and 126 of your knives [emoji6]


----------



## tward369

WildBoar said:


> East Coast Gathering. Search the forum for the thread on the 2015 ECG and you can see what it is like. Someone hosts at their house for the day, and KKFers swoop in with hundreds of knives to show/ compare, and to eat/ drink and meet each other in person.
> 
> Not to be confused with the gatherings in the Minneapolis area -- which are 2-day long binge-drinking fests  Although give us time, we'll get there some day!



Great to know! I can make and bring some traditional northern Thai dishes if that works with everyone!


----------



## WildBoar

I'm sure there would be no ojections whatsoever :hungry:


----------



## Bill13

tward369 said:


> Great to know! I can make and bring some traditional northern Thai dishes if that works with everyone!



I LOVE Thai food, please bring some!

Also, for out of towners who are here Sat maybe a lunch at Eden center would be nice, I love the Pho at Pho VA: http://edencenter.com/

Or another great restaurant is Peter Chang: http://www.peterchangrva.com/ His Dry Fried Eggplant, Pork Belly, and Hot and Numbing Beef Brisket are addictive.

David already mentioned Green Pig Bistro for dinner Sat night. I think we should also find a way to go downtown to Mike's place Zaytinya.


----------



## ChefCosta

I have Lamb Jam at Union Market on 5-15 so my attendance would depend on what time of day it happens.


----------



## WildBoar

ECG typically starts mid- to late-morning and goes into the evening. How early it starts and how late it ends usually depends on if there are many from out-of-town, which it sounds like may be the case this year. I would expect most people who lay out their knives to have them out from about noon until late afternoon, but some will be out longer. I suspect at a minimum there will be a collection of people around from mid-morning until after dinner time.


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> ECG typically starts mid- to late-morning and goes into the evening. How early it starts and how late it ends usually depends on if there are many from out-of-town, which it sounds like may be the case this year. I would expect most people who lay out their knives to have them out from about noon until late afternoon, but some will be out longer. I suspect at a minimum there will be a collection of people around from mid-morning until after dinner time.



It might've been mentioned somewhere, but is there a deadline to commit? Still waiting for my wife to confirm if she has to travel for work that weekend, then I'd be stuck with the heir to my knife fortune [emoji23][emoji12]


----------



## WildBoar

No deadline to commit, it just helps with food/ drink and display table planning for the host to know a little in advance. There are usually a handful of people who either drop out that day or discover they can make it. It's a pretty casual event.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I will try to make this year. I have a big enough truck where I can put a couple of grinders (universal and vertical), end-grain boards, mag-strips, and of course - knives, to showcase all that I have been working on))). 

Now just need to find a good mechanic on the forum to help diagnose a couple of things in the truck, before I take on the journey)) Getting the truck break down a few hundred miles away from home is not an exciting proposition. )))

M


----------



## Bill13

Marko,

What kind of truck do you have? My best friend is ASE certified in all the automobile categories - except diesel. I could have him give you a call.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

alterwisser said:


> It might've been mentioned somewhere, but is there a deadline to commit? Still waiting for my wife to confirm if she has to travel for work that weekend, then I'd be stuck with the heir to my knife fortune [emoji23][emoji12]



You'll probably be fine, unless your wife hears you say you'll be 'stuck with' your kid lol. Then she's DEFINITELY going to have to travel for work that weekend .


----------



## WildBoar

I'm sure my 3-year-old will either make an appearance at Bill13's, or be continually underfoot if it is at my house. They can compare their parents' knife collections and start plotting how/ when to bump us off.


----------



## Bill13

alterwisser said:


> It might've been mentioned somewhere, but is there a deadline to commit? Still waiting for my wife to confirm if she has to travel for work that weekend, then I'd be stuck with the heir to my knife fortune [emoji23][emoji12]



If he is into Lego's, he won't want to leave. I would guess my son has about 30 thousand Lego pieces :eek2:.


----------



## alterwisser

Bill13 said:


> If he is into Lego's, he won't want to leave. I would guess my son has about 30 thousand Lego pieces :eek2:.



Oh, he is. But I might be even more than he is LOL


----------



## alterwisser

CrisAnderson27 said:


> You'll probably be fine, unless your wife hears you say you'll be 'stuck with' your kid lol. Then she's DEFINITELY going to have to travel for work that weekend .



Yeah, I wouldn't usually put it that way either, but I just spent a week alone with him while he was sick, so I'm still trying to recover from that (of course now I am sick...) [emoji12][emoji23]


----------



## Doug Seward

I plan on attending, assuming I can shake the cold I have been fighting for the past month. Very much looking forward to it. -Doug


----------



## WildBoar

That's great!


----------



## apicius9

Geez, that was close - just caught myself looking into flights to Europe on May 12-14. What was I thinking? Still planning on coming to the ECG. Btw, anybody planning on selling tools for handle making that I could pick up at the ECG?  Only half joking, please PM if you do. Hope this doesn't get me in trouble...

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

apicius9 said:


> ... Btw, anybody planning on selling tools for handle making that I could pick up at the ECG?  Only half joking, please PM if you do. Hope this doesn't get me in trouble...
> 
> Stefan



Stefan,
I might have just that))) A grinder or two, that will make handle making a breeze))) Hell, I might even demonstrate that))) How about an octagonal handle under 10 minutes all the way up to 400 grit? 

M


----------



## apicius9

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Stefan,
> I might have just that))) A grinder or two, that will make handle making a breeze))) Hell, I might even demonstrate that))) How about an octagonal handle under 10 minutes all the way up to 400 grit?
> 
> M



Sigh, what would I need and how much do I need to invest? Since I am planning on setting up the shop, now is the time to think about this, I guess. 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy

I don't know. You guys think I should go this year? Anyone else in NJ going?


----------



## larrybard

ThEoRy said:


> I don't know. You guys think I should go this year?



Yes, you should definitely go. I'm tired of watching Duck Breast with Confit Strudel over and over and over again.


----------



## WildBoar

Definitely come -- this is shaping up to be a really good event, with several well-known makers and maybe even one of Marko's new ginders. Food will be great as well. It's more of a hike for you then when the event was in PA, but it's not that bad of a trip overall. Heck, even if no one near you in NJ in coming, you can probably meet up with one or two of the PA guys and share a ride the rest of the way. Overnight accomodations can probably be offered as well.

Face it, an ECG is not an ECG without Rick!


----------



## Bill13

Rick, you've got to come again, everything David said is right on. Only thing I can add is did you see the thread about Jon's passaround stone set? I'm hoping we have it at the ECG.


----------



## toddnmd

Not to put any pressure on anyone, but I'm planning to attend. And I'm pretty sure I'm coming from farther away than anyone else . . .


----------



## WildBoar

Looks like Stefan's distance record of Hawaii to PA is going to fall in a couple months!


----------



## rogue108

ThEoRy said:


> I don't know. You guys think I should go this year? Anyone else in NJ going?



I'll probably be showing up again this year. I haven't looked at this thread until now.


----------



## WildBoar

Just a little over 6 weeks left until the ECG :bliss:


----------



## Bill13

Last year we cooked up a few dry aged steaks, thought we should do the same this year, but earlier in the day. I picked this prime NY Strip up at Costco on 4/15.

Depending on what food others are bringing I will also do some smoked ribs and/or pork shoulder.


----------



## larrybard

I'm salivating already. Going to contact you via PM about what I might bring.


----------



## WildBoar

I am starting a separate thread with a Roll Call for the ECG. That will help facilitate sending out the event address, etc. via PMs. So if you plan on attending, or even think there is a slim chance, please chime in on the new thread. Thanks!


----------



## Seth

Sorry - I just saw the general location... Nevermind


----------



## apicius9

I ordered nice weather and I am thinking about driving down there leisurely on Saturday. Are there reasonable places to stay for a night close by? Any sights to see? Not sure, yet, but want to look into it. 

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar

Stefan, as far as sights are concerned, there is a little place call Washington, DC close by  Also, Mt. Vernon is just a few miles south on the George Washington Parkway if you're into old estates that belonged to dead presidents. There is a small Civil War-era park just a few blocks away from my house that is used primarily for picnics and exercise, but also has some small museum structures. And there are some scenic overlooks and a park along the northern part of the G-W Parkway. Ultimately it depends on how much time you will have to spend and whether or not you want it to be a place that is 'on the way' for you. If you come down 95 to the Beltway and head west on the Beltway you can exit onto the G-W Parkway once you cross over into Virginia. Oh, and Old Town Alexandria is just a mile to the east of me, so you can go knock around the old townhouses (mainly restaurant and stores) with all of the tourists.

As far as hotels go, I honestly have no good handle on things. I am going to PM you my address so you can check online. I know there are inexpensive places on Route 1 slightly to the south, but most are pretty shady.

Also, we're setting up a dinner for Saturday night, so maybe additional incentive to come down that day?


----------



## Bill13

There is also Old Town Alexandria which is pretty cool. The Mt Vernon tour is pretty cool. 4D short movie that is well done, and there are lot's of exhibits. I personally like the fact that it is privately run and has never taken any government money. Down town there is the Air and Space and the Natural History which are popular.


----------



## apicius9

Thanks guys, that sounds good. I want to avoid the city, too much hectic for a short bit of time, but Mt Vernon sounds like fun. Always interested in history, even if it is as young as that of the US  If I drive down on Saturday I definitely would want to be part of the dinner plans. Give me a few days to explore things. 

Stefan


----------



## toddnmd

apicius9 said:


> Thanks guys, that sounds good. I want to avoid the city, too much hectic for a short bit of time, but Mt Vernon sounds like fun. Always interested in history, even if it is as young as that of the US  If I drive down on Saturday I definitely would want to be part of the dinner plans. Give me a few days to explore things.
> 
> Stefan



Taking Metro downtown is certainly an option. Smithsonian museums are great, and free, as are the various monuments. It's cool just to walk along the National Mall, where many of the museums are located. 
Weather is generally quite nice in May.


----------



## rogue108

apicius9 said:


> Thanks guys, that sounds good. I want to avoid the city, too much hectic for a short bit of time, but Mt Vernon sounds like fun. Always interested in history, even if it is as young as that of the US  If I drive down on Saturday I definitely would want to be part of the dinner plans. Give me a few days to explore things.
> 
> Stefan



I second a lot of the suggestions already put out there. I am a fan of Old Town Alexandria. If you trek into Downtown DC, the Metro is the way to go. Driving into DC and around the Beltway could be a nightmare depending on time of day and all of downtown DC isn't the nicest place. You could spend a whole day at National Space and Air museum if it's your thing. I am also a fan of of the Mint tours.


----------



## Dutchie3719

I should be able to attend. Sorry for the super late notice. Is there a side thread with the location / etc?


----------



## WildBoar

Dutchie3719 said:


> I should be able to attend. Sorry for the super late notice. Is there a side thread with the location / etc?


PM'd you some info.


----------



## Bill13

Anyone else needing the address can PM David or I.

Food questions should come to me as I'm trying to lighten David's load.


----------



## WildBoar

And please include your real name and an email address in the PM. Thanks!


----------



## Bill13

Giveaway! Earlier I promised I would go through my garage and find something as a fun giveaway. Sadly it's not knife related, but it is audio related which is another passion of mine. These speakers (I have the pair) are made by Bay Audio and are a very high quality 2 way speaker. The front baffle is machined aluminium with a 1 inch soft dome tweeter and 5 1/2 inch mid-range. I believe these sold for about 1,200 each at the time of their install which was around 2003. Here is a link to a newer version with fewer options. http://www.theperfectthird.com/product-p/ar60.htm

Bay Audio makes great speakers, or did, I pulled these out of a house in 2008 and was impressed by them. However the homeowner wanted an upgrade so we went with my favorite small speaker when we replaced them: http://www.triadspeakers.com/products/home-cinema/iw-gold6-minimonitor/ We will do a lottery and the lucky winner can take them home. I think they would also be excellent enclosed free standing speakers if you had a table-saw and some 3/4 inch MDF.


----------



## WildBoar

I sent out event info emails earlier tonight. If you are interested in attending the ECG and did not receive an email please PM me your email address. The count is now in the 40s!


----------

